#  Alternativmedizin >   Colostrum Erfahrungen >

## Colostrum Fan

Hallo, 
wer hat Erfahrungen mit Colostrum gemacht? 
Gruß Florian

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo  
vielleicht erklärst du einfach mal was das ist und warum du dich als Fan bezeichnest. 
Schubser

----------


## Pianoman

Lass mal Schubser, da kommt wahrscheinlich nur der Link zu einer Website.  
Der Colostrum-Fan überschwemmt gerade alle möglichen Sportvereinen mit gleichlautenden Beiträgen, die nur der Publikation der www. Adresse dienen.  
Gell, Florian, wir bauen gerade einen Kundenstamm auf, oder ?

----------


## katzograph

Ich habs als Baby von meiner Mutter bekommen und bin ganz schön groß geworden. 
Gruß
Katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich bin ohne groß geworden und ich bin mit 1,87 sicherlich nicht klein... 
Es geht also auch ohne, es Zeugs gehört auch in die Kategorie _wie kam die Menschehit die letzten 7 Millionen Jahre ohne aus?_ 
Damit ist gut und das Thema zu.. 
Schubser

----------

